# super two type crown/Q Arm quick one.



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello,the question is those q arms,must they be used with the rear axel gear that came on super 2's?The problem is i have 5 quad arms and 3 three super two rear axel gears. Translation....will running quad arms with the standard afx rear axel gear hurt the arm,gear,or even the whole car set up.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

did you make it to Aberdeen?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

No..kids needed to much stuff for school.but I'll be at the next show near or in Allentown pa,monroevillie/Pittsburg show(shows less than 300 miles from home)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the 19 tooth crown gear that was only issued for Aurora's Super II does not make the Quadralam Armature solely dependent on it. the 19 tooth Super II gear may be used in any suitable pancake application and even some inline. the Super II Quadralam Armature will not be hurt nor hindered by another size crown gear although top speed may be affected. the use of 15 tooth crown gears will not hurt the Super II gear plate although performance may not be the same.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

any photos?

sorry to but in, but can't pancakes be fragile and 40 years old toy, thus can have a issues.
Super II are kind of like an AFX chassis (non mag)?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe sub the 18 tooth AW crown...?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

cwbam said:


> any photos?
> 
> sorry to but in, but can't pancakes be fragile and 40 years old toy, thus can have a issues.
> Super II are kind of like an AFX chassis (non mag)?


Picture....Thanks to all the above!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

15 tooth will give you more top end down a long straight, 19 tooth will give you more grunt ( better for a twisty track ).


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

as stated above!
just make sure there is no binding and the gears turn smoothly.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd be more worried about the comm on that quad on the right.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Can i fix that quad?polish it with?looks like it sat idle in a car for to long!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ummmm, the commutator plate that Bill references is missing a great deal of material at the separation lines for each stack field. this greatly changes when the field gets energized and propels the armature. replacing the comm plate is a way to fix this.
I am open to other opinions.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

alpink said:


> ummmm, the commutator plate that Bill references is missing a great deal of material at the separation lines for each stack field. this greatly changes when the field gets energized and propels the armature. replacing the comm plate is a way to fix this.
> I am open to other opinions.


???? I guess so?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Burned the brushes through the copper comm segments. Bummer.


----------

